# Razer keyboard ENTER button not responding...Help



## Ronnie11 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey guys,i have a razer cyclosa keyboard which i bought in may 2011...the warranty is for one year...Since yest...The ENTER button which is above SHIFT button has stopped working altogether...Now can this be repaired??It is out of warranty & i didn't want to throw an expensive keyboard just because one or two buttons are not working...what should i do???Can it be fixed??


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2012)

Most probably not, from next time buy Logitech, they have much better build quality than Razer.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 7, 2012)

okay now the ENTER button is working in between...but i have to press it twice or thrice...ahh dammit..can't the keys be removed & fixed or something??


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2012)

Rip it out, pry something below it and yank it out(it just comes off), clean it and re insert, you may also want to clean the membrane by removing the under panel from the keyboard(undo the screws), I won't be held responsible if you break it.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 7, 2012)

Also are razer known for quality issues..i bought this keyboard mouse combo after the recommendations by tdf members..are other razer users also facing some issues???


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2012)

^^ Razer used to have good build quality, now its gone down the drain, almost all of their 3g laser mouse suffered from double click issues, some early, some later, that's why they give 1 yr warranty in india, compared to logitech who gives 3 yrs because they have confidence in their build quality.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 8, 2012)

ahh sucks....thought i was paying for quality...anyways i think i have to buy a new keyboard now..thanks tkin...


----------



## tkin (Aug 8, 2012)

Get logitech this time, if you want razer only go for blackwidow mechanical, those last longer.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 8, 2012)

erm can i get a good gaming logitech keyboard for about 2000

wait..wtf...the ENTER button working now...just realised..its when i start my pc...the ENTER button refuses to work..after few hours..it starts to work normally...what kind of shitty problem is this??HELP


----------



## ArjunKiller (Aug 8, 2012)

Uninstall drivers for the keyboard provided by Razor and use default Microsoft drivers.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 9, 2012)

i am using default microsoft drivers...


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 9, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> erm can i get a good gaming logitech keyboard for about 2000
> 
> wait..wtf...the ENTER button working now...just realised..its when i start my pc...the ENTER button refuses to work..after few hours..it starts to work normally...what kind of shitty problem is this??HELP



Gaming KB under 2K?
Get Microsoft sidewinder x4 @2.2K
That is only and best option in @2K budget


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 9, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Gaming KB under 2K?
> Get Microsoft sidewinder x4 @2.2K
> That is only and best option in @2K budget



erm..is my budget too less for a gaming keyboard..i thought if i got razer cyclosa for about 2500 which is actually a decent kb..surely there must be a good gaming kb for 2K..ok i can increase it to 2.5k...Any better????


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 9, 2012)

^^ Microsoft sidewinder x4 is a very good gaming keyboard. You won't get anything better under 3.5K.
Avoid Razer Cyclosa/lycosa/mirror etc. They are not reliable.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 9, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Microsoft sidewinder x4 is a very good gaming keyboard. You won't get anything better under 3.5K.
> Avoid Razer Cyclosa/lycosa/mirror etc. They are not reliable.



was doing a check on sidewinder x4...hmm not bad...wasn't looking for over the top gaming keyboard..so this seems fine..also how is the quality of this microsoft keyboard??I didn't have a good experience with my current razer cyclosa keyboard...though the razer KB have good ergonomics,few buttons seem to have stopped working..so i am moving out of razer now..i was also searching for warranty period on this microsoft keyboard..couldn't find it..how many years is it??Razer had one year & it fails right after completing a year..what about microsoft?

Minor Addition:- Could someone also suggest me a good laptop mouse for about 500-600 bucks..i know this is not a buying help section but i am getting more help here than the hardware section...


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2012)

Microsoft hardware is good but warranty is one year, but its build quality is definitely better than razer, for mouse, get this: Logitech M115 USB 2.0 Mouse | Mouse | Flipkart.com

If you want mini mouse: Targus Ultra Mini Optical USB 2.0 Mouse | Mouse | Flipkart.com
But mini mouse have bad reliability and will fail soon.

Wireless mouse for a slight high amount: Logitech M 185 Wireless Mouse | Mouse | Flipkart.com


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 9, 2012)

tkin said:


> Microsoft hardware is good but warranty is one year, but its build quality is definitely better than razer, for mouse, get this: Logitech M115 USB 2.0 Mouse | Mouse | Flipkart.com
> 
> If you want mini mouse: Targus Ultra Mini Optical USB 2.0 Mouse | Mouse | Flipkart.com
> But mini mouse have bad reliability and will fail soon.
> Wireless mouse for a slight high amount: Logitech M 185 Wireless Mouse | Mouse | Flipkart.com



ahh damn..1 year again???What happened to kb with 2-3 years warranty??Anyways..will look into it..thanks a lot...thanks for the mouse suggestion as well...


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 9, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Microsoft sidewinder x4 is a very good gaming keyboard. You won't get anything better under 3.5K.
> Avoid Razer Cyclosa/lycosa/mirror etc. They are not reliable.



x6 comes under 3k!

Also MegaMind found one g110 for 3.4k locally in chennai


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2012)

X6 has the infamous ghosting issue, plus incompatibility with some apps etc.


----------



## koolent (Aug 9, 2012)

What I prefer to do is, open up the screws, Rip it apart, take the chip thing off, wash the plastic with water, take out the membrane, wash with water, wipe the chip thing with a wet clean cloth while the plastic and membrane dry and re-assemble ! and lo ! if it has its life, it is bound to work. This seems like a case of something getting in the way of the keys and preventing the conductive headers from making contact with the chip's electrical heads.

If it has life, it will work, if it is out of life, throw it in front of Razer's any branch etc. and the only option left is to get Sidewinder X4, FINAL DEAL


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 10, 2012)

erm primeabgb is quoting a price of 2.4k on x4 & not 2.2k...recent price hike or was that the price always??Its also showing X6  at 3.4k...worth it??

panwala95 in the buy help section recommended 2 models...



> this should suffice-
> either this- Logitech Gaming Keyboard G105 Keyboard | Keyboard | Flipkart.com
> or this- Tt ESPORTS Knucker Keyboard | Keyboard | Flipkart.com
> nothing other than this in your budget
> sorry!



what are your guys take in these models??


----------



## tkin (Aug 10, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> erm primeabgb is quoting a price of 2.4k on x4 & not 2.2k...recent price hike or was that the price always??Its also showing X6  at 3.4k...worth it??
> 
> panwala95 in the buy help section recommended 2 models...
> 
> ...


Get G105 eyes closed, the software and the macro buttons alone make up for it.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 10, 2012)

tkin said:


> Get G105 eyes closed, the software and the macro buttons alone make up for it.



what are the extra tid bits in the g105 in comparison to X4 sidewinder?? Is it worth paying 400 extra for G 105..macro buttons also seem to exist in the X4...


----------



## tkin (Aug 10, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> what are the extra tid bits in the g105 in comparison to X4 sidewinder?? Is it worth paying 400 extra for G 105..macro buttons also seem to exist in the X4...


Its the hardware, plus the build quality and Logitech Gaming Software is awesome, it allows scripting and simulating any kind of events, read some reviews.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 10, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> erm primeabgb is quoting a price of 2.4k on x4 & not 2.2k...recent price hike or was that the price always??Its also showing X6  at 3.4k...worth it??
> 
> panwala95 in the buy help section recommended 2 models...
> 
> what are your guys take in these models??



X6 @3.4K, not worth its price.
X4, worth it.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 10, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> X6 @2.4K, not worth its price.
> X4, worth it.



Many sites quoting X4 at 2.2K..X6 is 1K more than X4..so you are trying to saying x6 if at 2.4k is worth it..otherwise no??

X6 is NOT 2.4k..


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 10, 2012)

^^ It was s typo. Now I've corrected it. I mean to say that x6 isn't worth its price. You will get G110.
But @2.2K, x4 is worthy IMO.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 4, 2012)

ok guys i had gone to buy X4 Sidewinder & i couldnt find it...prime abgb saying they dont have anymore stock...Not even sure if they will receive it..has it shut production already??What should i do??my razer keyboard is going from bad to worse..having to rely on virtual keyboards now...y is x 4 not available anymore??Help pls...


----------



## tkin (Sep 4, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> ok guys i had gone to buy X4 Sidewinder & i couldnt find it...prime abgb saying they dont have anymore stock...Not even sure if they will receive it..has it shut production already??What should i do??my razer keyboard is going from bad to worse..having to rely on virtual keyboards now...y is x 4 not available anymore??Help pls...


Microsoft X4 SideWinder Gaming Keyboard X 4 - BILL + 1YR WAR | eBay


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 4, 2012)

tkin said:


> Microsoft X4 SideWinder Gaming Keyboard X 4 - BILL + 1YR WAR | eBay



Dude..3.4k for x4 is quite steep isnt it...adding 200 more could get me x6 sidewinder in mumbai...it was somewhere around 2.4k...


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 4, 2012)

Razer makes below average hardware which does not last more than a year in majority of cases. Anyone aware is not buying products from Razer, buy Logitech from next time.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 4, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> Razer makes below average hardware which does not last more than a year in majority of cases. Anyone aware is not buying products from Razer, buy Logitech from next time.



Yeah i realised that quite late..had bought it last year..just after warranty gets over..more than 7 keys not working now..more keys stop working everyday..really disappointed with razer products..thought they would be quality material..


----------

